# Old German Owl Hen



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have an ogo born over the summer,that i would really like to place.she is a red bar,really pretty.i dont have a mate for her,and i dont want to inbreed.$10 and you pay for shipping and box.....if interested i will post a pc of her.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

where in NY are you located?


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

near Middletown n.y.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

no takers?


----------

